
Transparent 3D maps of human organs - vo2maxer
https://www.wired.com/story/transparent-organs/
======
_Microft
It's amazing what 'visual beings' we are and the lengths we go to to image
things to understand them.

Here are some more visualization related ideas:

Maybe it is possible to get an intuitive understanding of relativistic effects
by exposing oneself to relativisticly raytraced environments in VR. Realtime
rendering instead of video playback might be crucial to create a feedback loop
between the own movement and the changes it creates in the view.

Also an intuitive understanding of higher dimensions might be possible when
projecting e.g. 4D (higher might be _too_ confusing?) space into 3D (or rather
two times 2D) and then interacting with it (translations, rotations) in VR.
This should be rather easy to create.

There might be the danger that messing with the perception of space and the
sense of vision so much has permanently damaging effects, though. That should
mean that _un_ learning basic things like _walls do not warp_ might be a bad
idea in general.

~~~
ben_w
Sounds like “A Slower Speed of Light“: [http://gamelab.mit.edu/games/a-slower-
speed-of-light/](http://gamelab.mit.edu/games/a-slower-speed-of-light/)

~~~
_Microft
That was interesting, thanks!

~~~
jacobolus
Your other suggested app sounds quite close to Marc ten Bosch’s
[https://4dtoys.com](https://4dtoys.com)

------
helb
Video (images in the Wired article seem to be screenshots from it):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1-upP0kq5o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1-upP0kq5o)

And here's the actual article ("Cellular and Molecular Probing of Intact Human
Organs"): [https://sci-hub.se/10.1016/j.cell.2020.01.030](https://sci-
hub.se/10.1016/j.cell.2020.01.030)

~~~
FriendlyNormie
Why do people feel the need to add overly dramatic vi-iv-i-v music to
everything?

